
Ask HN: How to get a consumer social app off the ground? - teehfb
Let&#x27;s say I was building a something like snapchat, how do I start getting users for the app? This is a classic chicken and egg problem, so I would love to see some actionable advice on how to get users. Considering the target demographic is 13 to 25 year olds, how do I reach them?
Some points :<p>- I have no social media following<p>- No budget for ads<p>Keeping these constraints in mind, give me actionable advice on how to get my Snapchat like app off the ground.<p>Some ideas :<p>- Reach out to individual users on social media<p>- Spam the comments sections on youtube
======
brudgers
One way of looking at it, [https://blog.ycombinator.com/minimum-viable-
product-process/](https://blog.ycombinator.com/minimum-viable-product-
process/)

Good luck.

------
smt88
No matter what the other ingredients are, the greatest ingredient is luck. If
any of us could give you a reliable, repeatable solution, s/he'd be a
billionaire.

